# No Video, Audio only from Receiver



## macaid (Oct 14, 2015)

I have a Harman Kardon AVR 1600 receiver connected to a DIRECTV HR44 Genie receiver that started misbehaving today.

Here is the setup:

Monitor to Samsung UN65JU7100FXZA Smart 4K Ultra HDTV
DIRECTV HR44 Genie receiver to HDMI 1
Apple TV 3rd Gen. to HDMI 2

The TV displays a black screen with audio only when DIRECTV/HDMI 1 is selected.
The TV displays audio and video normally when the Apple TV/HDMI 2 is selected.

Connecting the DIRECTV receiver to HDMI 3 or trying a new HDMI cable results in the same behavior.
When the DIRECTV receiver is connected directly to the TV, audio and video is displayed normally.

I am stumped. Any ideas?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

What we know:

The system works fine when the cable box is connected to the TV
- So it's not the cable box or the TV
The system works fine when the Apple TV is connected to HDMI 2
- So it's not the Apple TV or the TV

Did you try plugging the Apple TV into HDMI 1 or 3? That will tell you if it's the receiver since we know the Apple TV function correctly. In all likelihood it's the receiver. How old is it? Under warranty? Try resetting it to factory settings - your owner's manual should tell you how. If there's a firmware upgrade available you can try that too. But if that all fails you can try to get HK to replace it. Fixing them is not usually cost effective.


----------

